

Tell HN: Summary of HN User Directories - JangoSteve

I keep getting déjà vu every time a new HN directory appears, so I tracked down all the ones I could remember. I'm sure I've probably missed some...<p>EDIT: I moved the actual directory to my comment below, because this post wouldn't allow clickable links.
======
JangoSteve
\-- _HN Directory (directory by school, must login to view)_ \--

<http://hndir.com/>

HN Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=801496>

\-- _HN Contractors_ \--

[https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJE...](https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJEodCA&hl=en#gid=0)

HN Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467>

\-- _HN Hackers (inspired by HN Contractors)_ \--

<http://hnhackers.com/>

HN Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264544>

\--- _HN Proxy Desk Neighbor List (aka HN Yellow Pages)_ \--

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tFgepUuuBHSgfeuKPKccx...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tFgepUuuBHSgfeuKPKccxTA&hl=en&authkey=CIqAl7wO#gid=0)

HN Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1517198>

\-- _HN Yellow Pages V2 (uses form, not directly editable)_ \--

Form:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dE...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dEo0TWRFN09QUHVjWHRKQUFLZGFEcnc6MQ#gid=0)

Spreadsheet:
[http://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tJ4MdE7OPPucXtJAAKda...](http://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tJ4MdE7OPPucXtJAAKdaDrw&hl=en#gid=0)

HN Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1517430>

\-- _HackerNewsers (search by skill and location, inspired by HN Yellow
Pages)_ \--

<http://www.hackernewsers.com/>

HN Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1520916>

~~~
phpnode
Is it unethical to simply import these other lists into my site
(<http://www.hackernewsers.com/>) or is it just efficient...

~~~
krisneuharth
It is not unethical. These people who listed themselves in the other
directories were looking to connect with the HN community. Having more
opportunities to accomplish this would be appreciated. The trick with your
site is to make sure it doesn't lose momentum and die off. Could you possibly
support organizing meetups with your site? Seems to be a common request for PG
to add to this site.

------
jayliew
Or the original one that started it all; it has the most comprehensive
coverage to date, with almost 300 entries ;)

<http://cofoundergoogledocs.com/>

"Do you need a co-founder?" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052950>

I'm actually not sure why there is interest in duplicating Google Doc
spreadsheets. Either people forgot, or wasn't aware that there's already one
:/

~~~
niels_olson
The processes become stale, memory gets corrupted, and the server launches a
new process.

------
yatsyk
google spreadsheet of HN google spreadsheets :)

